# There Two Types of Uber Drivers



## LolIKnow (Sep 16, 2018)

Type A: Rates every single customer & restaurant 5 stars (thumbs up) regardless of the outcome just because Type A does not give a **** and does not get offended easily. Type A also considers driving a hobby not a job therefore mileage and gas are the last things Type A is worried about. All type A wants is to provide 5 star service regardless of situation their presented in, and Type A will take a 1 star and thumbs down with a smile just because Type A knows that he will get back to back 5 stars regardless on every other trip. 

I can keep going on and on about Type A but Type A has just told me he doesn't like to brag.




Type B: ............................................... Type A does not like talking about Type B.


----------



## exSuperShuttle (May 24, 2018)

Huh???


----------



## LolIKnow (Sep 16, 2018)

exSuperShuttle said:


> Huh???


That was hard to understand "Huh"?


----------



## BigBadJohn (Aug 31, 2018)

I was a Type "A" before i came here for treatment. I think I'm cured now.


----------



## benson555zz (Sep 7, 2018)

Type A drivers are simply new drivers

Some stay Type A for 1 day, some 6 months, but do this crap for years and you will become a jaded cranky asshole like me


----------



## emdeplam (Jan 13, 2017)

There are
-Valued Partners
-Disaffected Partners
Algo helps sort these two groups to one over time. Funny thing is first group trends towards second over time


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Is driver B related to hepatitis B?


----------



## emdeplam (Jan 13, 2017)

people that go to work
...and those who stay on the couch


----------



## benson555zz (Sep 7, 2018)

Its cheaper to lie, turn, and burn drivers than it is to pay fair wage

Uber has a breakeven point and life expectency for drivers

If they can get 500 or 1000 rides handled for next to zero pay its considered a success and they recruit some more

Why is Uber so vehemently opposed to paying 0.54 per mile + minimum wage?

Certainly minimum wage + operating costs is not a lot to ask, but even that would crush their turn and burn business model



emdeplam said:


> There are
> -Valued Partners
> -Disaffected Partners
> Algo helps sort these two groups to one over time. Funny thing is first group trends towards second over time


----------



## LolIKnow (Sep 16, 2018)

pay is always going to be an issue with any company of this magnitude. 

they come first. lol


----------



## AuxCordTherapy (Jul 14, 2018)

Almost everyone is a type A when they first start out and eventually turn into type Bs. My transformation took about 6 weeks.


----------



## LolIKnow (Sep 16, 2018)

AuxCordTherapy said:


> Almost everyone is a type A when they first start out and eventually turn into type Bs. My transformation took about 6 weeks.


What attracted you to Type B?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

I 


LolIKnow said:


> Type A: Rates every single customer & restaurant 5 stars (thumbs up) regardless of the outcome just because Type A does not give a &%[email protected]!* and does not get offended easily. Type A also considers driving a hobby not a job therefore mileage and gas are the last things Type A is worried about. All type A wants is to provide 5 star service regardless of situation their presented in, and Type A will take a 1 star and thumbs down with a smile just because Type A knows that he will get back to back 5 stars regardless on every other trip.
> 
> I can keep going on and on about Type A but Type A has just told me he doesn't like to brag.
> 
> Type B: ............................................... Type A does not like talking about Type B.


I STILL rate almost every customer 5 stars.


----------



## AuxCordTherapy (Jul 14, 2018)

LolIKnow said:


> What attracted you to Type B?


Because type B is not a doormat. Type A is the very definition of an ant.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Could B.


Kodyhead said:


> Is driver B related to hepatitis B?


----------



## Scott Singley (Sep 15, 2018)

There are also those that live in FAIRYLAND and the rest of us that complain *from common sense* that Uber can pay better and make the ratings system FAIR FOR THE DRIVE AND THE PAX. Seriously where are you picking up people Disneyworld Resorts? There are a SLEW of PAX that screw over drivers by using UBER's rating system to get a free ride and just because it's not happening to you doesn't mean IT DOESN'T HAPPEN


----------



## emdeplam (Jan 13, 2017)

Scott Singley said:


> There are also those that live in FAIRYLAND and the rest of us that complain *from common sense* that Uber can pay better and make the ratings system FAIR FOR THE DRIVE AND THE PAX. Seriously where are you picking up people Disneyworld Resorts? There are a SLEW of PAX that screw over drivers by using UBER's rating system to get a free ride and just because it's not happening to you doesn't mean IT DOESN'T HAPPEN


Totally confused about living in Fairyland and picking up people at Disneyworld? Are there drivers living at Disney to stage for picking up passengers?


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

There are two types of drivers; those who divide other drivers into two types, and those who do not.


----------



## Scott Singley (Sep 15, 2018)

emdeplam said:


> Totally confused about living in Fairyland and picking up people at Disneyworld? Are there drivers living at Disney to stage for picking up passengers?


Lol I have no idea My point is it happens to drivers because Uber's business model is all screwed up to where a passenger can give you a bad rating for driving too fast, slow, not having snacks, etc, etc It's seriously a HORRIBLE business model for the driver Driver's have rights too and customers ABUSE THOSE RIGHTS


----------



## Rushmanyyz (Dec 1, 2017)

LolIKnow said:


> That was hard to understand "Huh"?


Almost illegible, actually...


----------



## Scott Singley (Sep 15, 2018)

Lol NICE ONE


----------



## LolIKnow (Sep 16, 2018)

Scott Singley said:


> There are also those that live in FAIRYLAND and the rest of us that complain *from common sense* that Uber can pay better and make the ratings system FAIR FOR THE DRIVE AND THE PAX. Seriously where are you picking up people Disneyworld Resorts? There are a SLEW of PAX that screw over drivers by using UBER's rating system to get a free ride and just because it's not happening to you doesn't mean IT DOESN'T HAPPEN


It doesn't happen to me because I only do eats. But i use to do riders 3 years ago i know how it goes, ive gotten many bad apples. lol


----------

